# MAC - Graphic Gardens Swatches - Jul 09



## MAC_Whore (Mar 31, 2009)

Place all your *Graphic Gardens* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Graphic Gardens* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Graphic Gardens* colour story thread.


----------



## kyoto (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Graphic Gardens - Jul 09*

Top to Bottom, left to right:  Baby Blooms lip bag, Fresh Cut Palette, Graphic Gardens Palette, Summer Crop lip bag


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Graphic Gardens - Jul 09*

I'm a little confused with the labeling of the palettes and I tried to find dupes for the palette... but I'm loving the sweet tease box (because of beauty powder: shell beauty? I think that's the name) and the baby blooms lip bag.
NO FLASH in natural light on NC25 Asian
















Lip bags:




This palette was in the Graphic Garden side but in specktra it's labelled as Fresh Cut... red e/s compared with cranberry, they had different finishes




Graphic Garden (as labelled by Specktra) with shimmermoss and stars&rockets comparison. the blue e/s is more of a sky blue compared to shimmermoss (which is greener) and it applied a lot easier than shimmermoss. Stars&rockets with its comparison was the same except for the finish for me




Close up




All together with flash in doors with yellow lighting, the flash was rather large, sorry, but I hope you get the gist of it


----------



## oblivion (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Graphic Gardens - Jul 09*

Graphics garden palette

the second picture is the cover of the palette. you can tilt it at different angle to see 2 different images.


----------



## oblivion (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Graphic Gardens - Jul 09*

Some swatches. (I hope I had the names right for the Graphic Gardens palette)


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Graphic Gardens - Jul 09*

The display at Nordstrom lists both the eye palettes and the lip bags for $35 each (instead of $38 and $34.50).  Since my counter had testers but no actual palettes, I'm not sure which eyeshadow shade is which.


----------



## onlylindah (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Graphic Gardens - Jul 09*

Went to nordies for the presale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't know which color is which so sorry in advanced!

Here's the entire swatches I got, only the palette and lip bags.




Fresh Cut palette is the 6 bunched on the left and Graphic Gardens palette is the ones bunched on the right.




Summer Crop is on the left and Baby Blooms is on the right.





I am an NC40 or something like that on my hand!

Hope this was helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Check out my blog for more pictures without flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



onlyxlindah.blogspot.com


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 27, 2009)

Love the holographic design of the palettes!


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Jul 13, 2009)

*Fresh Cut Palette Swatches and Product Photos *

mac graphic gardens.jpg     (67.4 KB) 
mac graphic gardens 2.jpg     (49.0 KB) 
mac graphic gardens 3.jpg     (82.4 KB) 
mac graphic gardens 4.jpg     (82.6 KB)


----------



## cucomelon5 (Jul 29, 2009)

baby blooms lip bag


----------



## Bluebell (Jul 31, 2009)

Graphic Garden Palette:


----------



## Sisa (Aug 6, 2009)

Fresh Cut Palette











Some swatch comparison


----------

